# Remake of Enter The Dragon



## phlaw (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2007/08/16/warner_bros_plans_remake_of_bruce_lee_s_


*Warner Bros. Plans Remake Of Bruce Lee's 1973 Classic Martial-Arts Movie 'Enter The Dragon'*



HONG KONG (AP) - *Bruce Lee's* classic 1973 film, ''*Enter the Dragon*,'' will be remade by Warner Bros. The remake, to be titled ''Awaken the Dragon,'' will be written and directed by Kurt Sutter, producer of ''The Shield'' TV series. It will be released by Warner Independent Pictures.
In an e-mail Thursday to The Associated Press, Warner Bros. publicist Laura Kim said the movie will tell the story of an FBI agent who investigates a Shaolin monk and underground kung fu fight clubs.
China's Shaolin Temple is renowned for its martial-arts tradition.
Kim declined to reveal the casting choices, budget or shooting schedule.
Lee played a kung fu fighter who infiltrates an island occupied by a rogue martial arts artist in ''Enter the Dragon.''
He died in 1973, at 32, from swelling of the brain.
Lee was known for movies in which he portrayed characters that defend the Chinese and the working class from oppressors.
He was born in San Francisco but grew up in Hong Kong, where he made his name as an actor.
Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 16, 2007)

Some movies should not be remade...

this is one of them.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought I might be offended by the idea, but actually, I'd like to see it!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to see who was going to be cast in it.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow... I don't know about this one. Part of me is offended that they would even consider. The rest of me is VERY excited to see who the cast will be. Anyone out there have any guesses as to who the main character will be? How about the main villain? Here's my vision - Jackie Chan as the good guy, Jet Li as the bad guy. With a remake so big I'm sure we'll see more then one star.:ultracool


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh for the love of God!!!!! Please, not a remake of this! Nobody can replace Bruce Lee! Come up with new ideas. Leave what was done already alone. Especially the classics.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 16, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Oh for the love of God!!!!! Please, not a remake of this! Nobody can replace Bruce Lee! Come up with new ideas. Leave what was done already alone. Especially the classics.


 
I have to say, that the gist of what I got from the OP is that it is not really a remake.  Maybe saying that is a marketing ploy.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, the opening thread would count as that if that is how it was released. Bruce was (is?) the best Marketer for it. Let's see....Jet Li in the main role? He's at least guilty of one remake early on. His teacher is killed, a fight in a japanese dojo against everyone, defending the Chinese as not being a weaker race...sound familiar....


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 16, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Well, the opening thread would count as that if that is how it was released. Bruce was (is?) the best Marketer for it. Let's see....Jet Li in the main role? He's at least guilty of one remake early on. His teacher is killed, a fight in a japanese dojo against everyone, defending the Chinese as not being a weaker race...sound familiar....


 
Yeah, Bruce and Jet have both done that story, but it is a famous one in China and has been done dozens of times over the last century or so.

Using Bruce to market a film with a similar name is a pretty cunning idea.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 16, 2007)

Fist of Legend is one of my favorite Kung Fu flicks, and it was a Bruce Lee movie remake.  Yet, somehow, I have a feeling this is going to get messed up.


----------



## Carol (Aug 16, 2007)

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to The Rec Room.


- Carol Kaur -
- MT Moderator -


----------



## Obliquity (Aug 16, 2007)

You can't "remake" enter the Dragon. If I were a swearing man, I have a lot of swear words to encrypt here. Why can't they just make a friggin' movie for what it is without screwing-up a classic? Hopefully this is just marketing.

I need a beer. And a hug. :vu:


----------



## Carol (Aug 16, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> You can't "remake" enter the Dragon. If I were a swearing man, I have a lot of swear words to encrypt here. Why can't they just make a friggin' movie for what it is without screwing-up a classic? Hopefully this is just marketing.
> 
> I need a beer. And a hug. :vu:



Because its a lot easier for hollywood to ape someone elses writing than come up with creative ideas on their own.

*hugs*


----------



## Obliquity (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks, Carol. <sniff>

And now it's time for a Lagunita's IPA. :drinkbeer


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 17, 2007)

Hollywood has not been doing much of anything that isn't a sequel or a remake.  Although sometimes they go way out on a limb and make a movie based on a popular book...


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> Thanks, Carol. <sniff>
> 
> And now it's time for a Lagunita's IPA. :drinkbeer



You're welcome.  Nice choice


----------



## phlaw (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Hollywood has not been doing much of anything that isn't a sequel or a remake. Although sometimes they go way out on a limb and make a movie based on a popular book...


 
Or maybe even a comic book.....  



I would like to actually see Tony Jaa as the hero in this and Jet Li as the bad guy. That would be a very good fight.  Maybe Jason Stratham as the John Saxon character.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Like many of us, I'm having a dichotomous reaction to this news.

The initial and strongest feeling is that trying to re-make such a classic is a mistake.  No matter how much better the production values might be, it will always compare badly with the original (I proffer Planet of the Apes as an example, if they did 'hide' that as a 're-imagining' rather than a re-make).

On the other hand, a new, major-league, martial arts movie will sit very nicely with me thank you very much.  Just make sure that Michele Yeoh is in it or there'll be chubble .


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 17, 2007)

phlaw said:


> The remake, to be titled ''Awaken the Dragon,'' will be written and directed by Kurt Sutter, producer of ''The Shield'' TV series... In an e-mail Thursday to The Associated Press, Warner Bros. publicist Laura Kim said the movie will tell the story of an FBI agent who investigates a Shaolin monk and underground kung fu fight clubs.


 
So, it sounds like it's not really a remake, more like new version of the classic movie. Kind of like Jet Li's "Fist of Legend" was a new take on Bruce Lee's "The Chinese Connection."
I dunno, depending on who's in it, I may watch it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Because its a lot easier for hollywood to ape someone elses writing than come up with creative ideas on their own.
> 
> *hugs*



*AMEN!*
Lack of originality is what's going to be Hollywood's demise and none too soon!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 17, 2007)

Some remakes are good, some should never have gotten out of the production stage...

A lot is going to depend on who is being cast in the role.  God forbid, they try to bring back Ho Chung Tao...  

I'd really like to see Donnie Yen play the role of Lee.



On another note: 

Good remakes: 

Fist of Legend 
Night of the Living Dead (1990)
Dawn of the Dead (2004)

Rotten remakes: 

Planet of the Apes (Mark Wahlberg stinks, and will never be anywhere nearly as good as the great Charlton Heston!)


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 17, 2007)

Good remake -  The Departed.
Bad remake - The Grudge.

The plot of "Awaken the Dragon" sounds different from "Enter the Dragon"  I think it'd be okay, and seriously I don't think anyone can say if it's going to be good or bad.  I understand the whole "It's disrespectful to the memory of Bruce Lee" but the film maker might see it as a tribute to Li Xiao Long.  

As for the casting, Tony Jaa doesn't speak much English.  I also can't see him playing a cop or to be technical an FBI agent.  I think they're gonna go with an American actor for the main character.  For the main bad guy I wouldn't mind seeing Gordon Liu in there.  Jackie Chan might be too old for the lead role.  I'm not saying he's too old to handle it, but based on the plot I'm expecting a younger actor, not young young, but younger than Jackie Chan young.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2007)

Good remake: Ocean's 11 (g'wan see the original if you can)
Bad remake: King Kong (by Peter Jackson... again see the original)


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 17, 2007)

*Well, if they're going to go ahead and do this, they may as well work in a spot for Wesley Snipes so he pay his taxes.:sadsong:*


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 17, 2007)

He can play one of the underground fight club guys.  Another extra could be Ilram Choi.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 17, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Some movies should not be remade...
> 
> this is one of them.


I say every ten years wheather we need one or not.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh man...I guess it had to happen sometime.  They are going to remake the movie.  Some folks just can't leave well enough alone.

Ok if U had your choice as to who should star in this movie...who would you pick?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070816/ap_en_mo/people_bruce_lee


----------



## Kacey (Aug 17, 2007)

Look down one thread, here.  You weren't the only one to mention this.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 17, 2007)

oops..I dont know how i missed it.

someone go ahead and delete this thread.

Thanks Kacey


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 17, 2007)

FRists Of Legend didnt go good in HK. Chinese people from what I read didn't like it.

I doubt jet Li wants another shot of another Bruce Lee film.

Donnie Yen would be nice due to his bkgrd in WC but I wouldn't mind seeing Collin Chou.

Whoever takes the role I think will be committing career suicide.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 17, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> oops..I dont know how i missed it.
> 
> someone go ahead and delete this thread.
> 
> Thanks Kacey



No worries... stranger things have happened!


----------



## grydth (Aug 18, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Oh for the love of God!!!!! Please, not a remake of this! Nobody can replace Bruce Lee! *Come up with new ideas*. Leave what was done already alone. Especially the classics.



Agree completely, especially with section I bolded for emphasis. 

But I recognize that asking for originality from Hollyweird may be asking the impossible.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 18, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Oh man...I guess it had to happen sometime. They are going to remake the movie. Some folks just can't leave well enough alone.
> 
> Ok if U had your choice as to who should star in this movie...who would you pick?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070816/ap_en_mo/people_bruce_lee


Can't you picture Steven Segal squinting his way back into the big time.:mst:
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 18, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Hollywood has not been doing much of anything that isn't a sequel or a remake. Although sometimes they go way out on a limb and make a movie based on a popular book...


 
This is because they have no writers that can make a script from the beginning and really on remakes for the bucks. People will flock to see this movie redone and will be amoney machine after theratres.

PS If they do it right and not turn it into a B rated movie.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 18, 2007)

Lee - Tough choice, maybe Marc Dacascos
Roper - Jason Statham
Williams - Hm, Wesley Snipes? Or someone smoother, Williams WAS Blaxploitation and the essence of hip.
Oharra... No clue.
Tanya - Kim Cattrall
Su Lin - Maybe Michelle Yeo, if they expanded the role to a mature adult heh.

I don't think they'd have to keep the exact same archtypes or stereotypes with each character either, as long as there is the interaction and those types present. Aka, let Roper die and keep Williams  Still though, kick the Dutch guy off the boat ;p.

It'd definitely be interesting to see though, but yeah, no B-movie here.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 18, 2007)

If they must insist on doing it, it's Gotta be Sonny Chiba as Han.


----------



## phlaw (Aug 19, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> If they must insist on doing it, it's Gotta be Sonny Chiba as Han.


 
That would be good!


----------



## amishman (Aug 23, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> If they must insist on doing it, it's Gotta be Sonny Chiba as Han.



I just picked up a new VHS of Sonny Chiba's Street Fighter at a garage sale a couple weeks ago.  $1.  What a deal.


----------

